# deebo is tired.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, I'm forty one now. 
I'm tired all the time. Not sleepy tired. Just lazy.
I also feel like I'm slower mentally than I used to be. 
I need to get a blood draw, and have some things checked, last time I was very low on vitamin d or b, and was told to double doseage on daily vitamins, but stopped. 
I started today on some fish oil and vitamin d, but they are "el cheapo", probably get a quality product next time. 
What are you guys using?
Anybody else feeling the same way?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Vitamin D is a requirement for me, I can't skip it or stop taking it. I buy mine at Rite Aid when they have buy one get one free. Then I don't feel so bad about spending more on it.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Add some B complex, as well. I find it works as well as an antidepressant. I always feel better when I take it. And please get a check up. You could be anemic. The 40's should be some of the best years of your life. You might also experiment with going gluten free for a week. Eliminate all wheat, barley and rye. (Just use sweet potatoes, rice, rice cakes, quinoa instead of bread.) Some people feel amazingly different after just a few days - more energy, more mental sharpness, less aches and pains.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebs,

Somewhere around my 49 or 50th year I began to get tired too. I'd had a few surgeries on knees and ankles and started to gain some lbs. I worked out and exercised but it didn't seem to help much. A number of years later, 3 more "procedures" on a wore out back and I finally was talking to my Orthopaedic Surgeon. He suggested Gluten might be a problem.

That was a few months ago and I cut out as much Gluten as I could think of. I feel GREAT! My joints feel better, I have more energy, lost a few lbs and overall simply feel better. 

Cutting out Gluten meant beer too. But no big deal since I really love Bourbon and Box Wine! 

Seriously get a blood test and get back to basics Son! Do some Pushups, Walk or Run a bit and cut out the damn wheat and shat.

Good luck my friend,


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Some people think I've gone a little over board. Calcium supplement, Lutein and Saw Palmetto (per doctor), Vitamin E and Flax seed oil instead of fish oil (my burbs were terrible).


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Renec is tired too. maybe i should go to bed?
Seriously,Renec has many many projects (sometimes overwhelming) and work keeps him very busy.
there are times I realized I just can't keep up with the 23yr old co-worker. but that's ok,cuz I know more than he does 
Well, i eat very well (Mrs Renec is an excellent cook,and i'm not too shabby ,either!)


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I am older than you and your post is making me tired.
Cardio! Cardio!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I have been there to, we are about the same age but Im soon to be 44. 

My advice, reduce sugar & wheat (includes pasta/bread) drastically. eat good & drink only water, never ever softdrinks or sodas. Never. 

Still as I understand it in USA you have sugar in kind of everything, if that is true, suck to be you.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Same as Slippy I too cut out Gluten! I have been going to the doctor 2+ years same symptoms as you and nothing? WTH!
One of my co-workers convinced me to go Gluten free and 14 days into it all I can say is " HOLY COW" what a difference!
I feel so freakin good now! I still have to have beer and have found 2 gluten free beers that are actually good. I'm not kidding
I felt so rotten over the last year and now I am more than convinced this is my answer and hopefully yours!


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Renec said:


> Renec is tired too. maybe i should go to bed?
> Seriously,Renec has many many projects (sometimes overwhelming) and work keeps him very busy.
> there are times I realized I just can't keep up with the 23yr old co-worker. but that's ok,cuz I know more than he does
> Well, i eat very well (Mrs Renec is an excellent cook,and i'm not too shabby ,either!)


Why does this remind me of a Seinfeld episode. "The Jimmy"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Deebo said:


> So, I'm forty one now.
> I'm tired all the time. Not sleepy tired. Just lazy.
> I also feel like I'm slower mentally than I used to be.
> I need to get a blood draw, and have some things checked, last time I was very low on vitamin d or b, and was told to double doseage on daily vitamins, but stopped.
> ...


I'm around your same age and can feel it too. My biggest problem is lack of sleep (my own fault). I started taking fish oil and it helped, mostly with high blood pressure (plus my change in diet).The biggest thing is realizing it is just part of life. Get over the mental hurdle and that will help a lot. I'm a little more tired these days but I am also way smarter than I was at 27 so I work smarter rather than harder. Like anything else there are a few parts to it. Be sure to get some exercise. May seem counterproductive but the better in shape you are the less tired you will feel. Start eating healthier. In our 20-30's we could suck down pizza and cheeseburgers but now we have to be smart with our diets. Still enjoy some junk occasionally but be sure to eat smarter. And get rest. Take a nap in the afternoon or go to bed an hour earlier. Don't fight getting older, embrace it. Appreciate all you have learned in your years. It's like prepping, it takes work. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I appreciate all the information.
I have lost so much weight, 220 pounds, in the last four years, so I will keep on the vitamins. I used to be fairly strong, but have lost a lot of strength, so I need to up the exercise, and, cardio.
For the immediate future, I will look into gluten free, becouse I also have read that it helps with my son's behavior issues. 
And, I'll get the blood test. 
Thanks guys. 
I appreciate it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, and the naps.....for sure.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I didn't get the burps today, I think becouse I have a small stomach on top of my regular stomach?
With a lapbad, everything is more complicated.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I got the thing for you brother.

Samgyetang. It's a Korean energy food. They have it at H-mart now in premade bag form you just boil in bag and 40 minutes later you open the bag and pour it into a big preheated bowl. Garnish with whatever you like, I prefer a little scallion and a hit of black pepper and lime. It's a simple awesome chicken-ginseng broth and after you get done chowing the uber tender cornish hen you get to scoop all the goodies it's stuffed with out and them too. You eat all the stuff, the ginseng root, the date, the garlic and the chestnut. This is like 7-hour energy combined with lunch. I often find myself licking the bowl afterward, keep a container on hand to discard the bones in. I think I'll make one for breakfast tomorrow, its a simple and easy Korean medicinal meal that really energizes the body and mind. I've become addicted to this stuff and always feel up to snuff after eating one for lunch. It makes you lose fat weight too. This is a Yin type meal as Korean medicine puts it. It fires up the Chi center in your belly.









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samgyetang


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

^^^ Leon, is there a particular brand you recommend? You've piqued my interest and I'm going to shop around online. Thanks!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> ^^^ Leon, is there a particular brand you recommend? You've piqued my interest and I'm going to shop around online. Thanks!


I'll get you a picture in the morning I got three of them in the freezer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Had the same issue Deebo. When I was in my late 40's I kind of hit a wall but pushed through. Then about 51 I got my wake up call. A visit to the emergency room thinking I was having a heart attack was the call. My chest was going to explode, I was sweating and vision was blurry. My wife was so pissed I drove myself to the hospital. Turns out My blood pressure was through the roof. Off the charts as the Doc put it. My heart guy gave me the law. Loose weight, start back exercising and blood pressure pills. Oh and I get to do this stress test every year now. Yea me! I adjusted when I eat and what I eat. Started eating better food and at more regular times. Started back to the exercising. Mind you, I still treat myself on occasion but for the most part I stick to it. 4 years later I have lost 60 pounds, I have more energy and the chest pains are gone. Now I get about 4 to 5 hours of sleep a night and feel good. The only thing that makes me tired now is Washington and the bone heads that occupy it. As we get older we have to adjust how we do things. Get the test and get er done Deeb.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, Deebo, . . . let me add my $.02 to the conversation.

I'm 70 and gave up on that useless exercise stuff, . . . just went back to working.

For my health, . . . every morning is one Calcium and Vit D combo pill, . . . 2 garlic, . . . and 3 vitamin C tablets. There's also a daily Docycycline and 2 Gabapentin pills ever day to help the old complexion and keep down the diabetic type foot pain I have, . . . even though I don't have diabetis.

I also learned that I need to do some stretching exercises, . . . not a whole lot, . . . but some. I can stand in the morning on one foot, . . . while I put my sock on the other foot, . . . and I'm not leaning against anything, . . . the stretching helps me keep my balance to do that. When I cannot do it, . . . I remember that I've been slack on the stretching.

Yesterday, I dropped down in a hole we cut in our church's concrete floor, . . . and finished digging out the corners of the hole, . . . put in the form, . . . weaved in 64 linear feet of 1/2 inch rebar, . . . and using a mortar mixer outside, . . . mixed and poured about 600 pounds of quickcrete. There were a couple other guys helping, . . . but the majority of the work landed on me, . . . the 2nd youngest of the group.

Today, . . . Lord willing, . . . we'll finish pouring the concrete, . . . another 1600 lbs. Then I'll finish 4 belts I've made, . . . get em ready to be delivered, . . . and finish the day by attending our Vietnam Veteran's Association meeting.

Staying active is the key to the whole thing. Literally: working, doing physical work, . . . it kept all my uncles, grandfathers, etc. going till at least their late 70's, . . . many late 80's, . . . lots of them hit 90 or better. 

I want to be there too, . . . even though I'm sporting a pig valve in my chest as my aortic valve.

But take heart, . . . you can always boost your energy like some of the kids do, . . . a double Snickers bar and a 16 oz Mountain Dew :glee:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yall are kinda freaking me out. If I only got 10 years before I start feeling old and tired I better get that bucket list knocked out!


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm screwed then. I'm 34 years old and feel tired all the time. I just don't take care of myself.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They say vitamins from pills aren't as good from getting them in natural resources! who can eat that much food!! I'm going out to buy a ribeye right now! I know the time shows early in the day, but, on third now. This is my supper.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Feeling "old" and "tired" is not normal. I think it has to do with a lack of endorphins. Get up and walk, work out, make love, do anything that causes some strain. (without straining anything)
Endorphins not only fight pain but they help keep you happy and relieve depression. If you can't do anything physical due to infirmity then eat some dark semi-sweet chocolate. That releases endorphins in the body too.
You will always feel better after getting something done, even if it causes some discomfort.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Now, y'see, Deebo, . . . if you had been with me today, . . . you coulda maybe got two days worth of those endorthingamajigs, . . . it turned out we didn't make up, dump, float and finish 1600 # of concrete, . . . it turned into 2000 #.

You coulda come down in the hole with me, . . . I'd a handed you buckets of wet concrete and a float, . . . think of the fun you woulda had, . . . and you woulda made this old 70 year old feel good about helping you with good conversation while you worked the concrete.

Oh, well, . . . may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> ^^^ Leon, is there a particular brand you recommend? You've piqued my interest and I'm going to shop around online. Thanks!









This is the stuff, apparently it is Harem brand out of South Korea. 7 bucks each.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I changed my diet and it seems like there are so many more hours in the day. Honestly I had the mentality of "finish everything on your plate" I cut my meals in half now and put the rest as leftovers and eat it later. My back problems went away and I feel like I'm not carrying a loaded backpack around.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Are you from Korea Leon? If you don't mind me asking. I like the Korean sushi. Especially the brown one that is like a cone.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I was a machine until summer of 2011 at the age of 40 I broke two teeth my eyes started going to hell I am tired all the time and I don't care to come home from work and go to a second job. I have always worked doing some extra something. We still farm nights and weekends but making money on the side and working a full time job is out. We came home from the circus last night at 9 30 I thought I was going to fall asleep in the car on the ride home.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Try celery, or other high PQQ. It feeds mitochondria which provide you with energy. also make sure you drink plenty of clean water.

If you were a heavy coffee drinker it likely has to do with long term neural decay. If you get your body out of homeostasis it can take a long time. Try to reduce your coffee intake and switch to green tea or other anti oxidants.

Try exercise and atleast 10 minutes of meditation a day.

Also if you eat a lot of processed foods or high fat or sugar foods but not a whole lot of exercise try a "cleanse" and cut down your non lactose surgar levels. Reduce your fat intake to under 50g a day (you only need about 5g a day)

Chances are your brain is just short on rest. Antioxidants and PQQ can help.

Theres also the issue of heavy metal build up and transient blood brain barrier particulates. Did you eat a lot of canned food or cook in aluminum and or Teflon coated cookware? Try switching your cooking stuff to cast iron, you only really need one large pot/pan to cook most everything with.


Also check your appliances especially anything that is combustible, and your vehicle, as it could be CO related.

Check your diet for things such as arsenic content - as it could also cause grogginess.

Try a reasonable amount of salt. You need salt but too much salt can pickle you.

Try spicy foods capsicum increases ones heartrate and increases metabolism.

Try smaller portions. Less carbs. It could be glycemic content related. 

Also I recommend UK Hardcore type music, it is very high energy. I'll give you a track list to try. Anytime you feel tired give them a listen. (I use it for motivation while working out and to wake up to)


Dj Ham - Most Uplifting (Future Primitive) 
Heroes (Tom Damage UK Hardcore Mix)
Squad E & MC Storm- Hardcore Syco 
Lumin8 -Rivers flow in you (Darwin's lumin8 )
ThaPlaya - I call the shots
Code Black - Starting Over (JDM Subliminal Mix)
S3RL feat. Jess - Birds and Bees
Flipp and Fill - Field of Dreams
Pump up the Jam Uk Hardcore remix
Unexist Tommyknocker & Lenny D - Disruptive Behaviour
Sy and Unknown - Walking on Air
Sy and Unkown - My forever love
the viynl raider - lick my 
Al Seduction &Beat Kicks
Brisk - Fire and Flames
Dj Anime - Hands Up = Wasted
Ham - Calling the Hardcore
Nerve Centre - Get Busier 
Hixxy vs Sy and Unknown - Here we *uckin go
Kevin Energy - London Helsinki Underground
Breeze and Kevin Energy - Pendulem of Bass
Dj Ham - Anything for you
Neocortex Enphinity and Phata Elements - wills way too uptempo / pitch edit. (won't find this



Some is a litte more faye than others
not hardcore but energizing
neo cortex Prepare (radio mix)
Steven Davidson - Killa 
Nicki Minaj - Starships (based on a tracks in space track)
Chasis - The Smile
Dj Mangoo - Eurodancer
Storm -Storm (Club Mix)
Boy Raver Sweet Disposition
Ehren Stowers - Unity (Sonic Element Remix)
Armin Van Helden - The Funk Phenomenon
Night Crawlers - Push the Feeling on 
Sak Noel - Loca People (wtf)
SQ - The Message
Moscow Never Sleeps (Radio Edit)
Yoji Bio Mehanica - Eurotrash - Get Up


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will, 

What is PPQ?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> 
> What is PPQ?


Isn't that a Walther?
Like a pocket pistol.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I complained to my doctor about feeling tired all the time. He told me to start exercising and made a few suggestions. I start with a 15-20 in walk a day and another 15-20 minutes a day with the weights. I started feeling better after about 2 weeks. I also replaced the pepsi in my diet with just plain water. I lost 15 pounds in a month. Simple fixes are usually the best.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> 
> What is PPQ?


I was wondering the same thing. Than you asked and I had to look it up. I was going to go full on jerk but it seams this crap is good for you. PQQ is (pyrroloquinolone quinone) "an essential micronutrient 5hat helps you thrive". Your body does not produce it and "it helps with the growth of mitochondria". Is is in veggies like parsley and all the other stuff that taste like crap and leaves you hungry 10 minuits after you eat it. It is found in a variety of fruit including kewi and bananas. The best part is it is in WHISKEY! That's right drink up Slip it's for your health.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It gets worse, just wait until you are 61 and have diabetes, hypertension, etc. MAN! I have those and they wear me out with fatigue, and bathroom visits.
If I ain't peeing on myself, I am delivering bombs in the toilet.This is what awaits you, in future bathroom visits, beginning around age 55.
View attachment 12504
You will live to miss your healthy years in a big way.BTW: If this did not cheer you up, sorry. I ain't to happy about things myself.:Confuse:


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

View the post again, your answer is there.



Will2 said:


> Try celery, or other high PQQ. It feeds mitochondria which provide you with energy. also make sure you drink plenty of clean water.
> 
> If you were a heavy coffee drinker it likely has to do with long term neural decay. If you get your body out of homeostasis it can take a long time. Try to reduce your coffee intake and switch to green tea or other anti oxidants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Deebo needs a vacation. 

Mr. Mills... your picture scared me a lil. Not looking forward to dropping a sharp cornered brick every morning... 

Will. You have some awful taste in music. I looked up a couple of those tracks and haven't seen my dogs since... And they have GREAT taste for tunes. Just sayin.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Go to Walmart. ARs @ 50% off. DPMS AR for $250. If that don't pick you up, I know not what will.
There is a natural alternative for getting old...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You just made it over the hill so to speak. It's all down hill from here.


----------



## sn004 (Aug 21, 2015)

Joined just to help out...have your thyroid hormone levels checked. Hypothyroidism is a possibility. 

Also, have ferritin checked (not iron, but ferritin). If low, it might indicate poor absorption. You can confirm low absorption by checking a number of other things, particularly: zinc and vitamin d. As this is recent, that would point to gut inflammation...gluten, as others have suggested, might be a place to start. Dairy is another common issue. There are unreliable tests for these things, but the only foolproof test is an elimination diet.

Adding vitamin d is always good. Despite what you read, there's no toxicity up to at least 20,000iu daily. Taking 5-6Kiu is safe and very helpful.

Lastly, see if your sleep has changed. Any snoring or weight related apnea? If you wake up untested, try cutting out electronics after 6pm and caffeine after 3pm.

No change is easy, but feeling fatigued al, day is worse. Good luck.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

sn004 said:


> Joined just to help out...have your thyroid hormone levels checked. Hypothyroidism is a possibility.
> 
> Also, have ferritin checked (not iron, but ferritin). If low, it might indicate poor absorption. You can confirm low absorption by checking a number of other things, particularly: zinc and vitamin d. As this is recent, that would point to gut inflammation...gluten, as others have suggested, might be a place to start. Dairy is another common issue. There are unreliable tests for these things, but the only foolproof test is an elimination diet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining. Yes, as an obese teenager, they said I have a lazy thyroid. Gotta get the blood test. And, I just got the fishburps, I guess becouse I took two instead of one. 
All the info is appreciated guys.
Leon, we have no Hmarts here, I'm gonna Google it and see if I can find that chicken.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I quite a few years older than you and when I was your age I was feeling sorta "blah" and just didn't feel well...I started taking a multi vitamin and Bee Pollen...in no time at all I was feeling better and getting around easier...about 6 years ago I added fish oil twice a day and I'm still feeling pretty good...JM2C


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

You all need sex everyday twice maybe three times a day


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

In my mid forties and recently got into excellent shape and am
now really into healthy living.

I lost 25 kilos of fat this year in two bursts of dieting for 21 days at a time using a crazy homeopathic diet so I actually take my own advice...

Now I am following the principles of a strict Paleo diet, modified to include the food groups specified for my blood group in;
"Eat Right For Your Body Type- Dr Adamo)

Here's a link to the basic food list, which I have proven to myself over and over that the detrimental foods listed really don't agree with me !

http://www.soulcraft.co/info/food_chart.htm

I regularly also take:

Lypospheric Vitamin C and Lypospheric GSH
http://www.livonlabs.com/mobile/#liposomal-tech
Liquid Vitamin D
B Complex
Selenium
Multivitamin
Magnesium complex 
Flax seed oil
Norwegian fish oil
Zinc Orotate
Metagenics Intestinal Ultra Flora, 
Super greens and eat strictly eat only Wholefoods.

If you did nothing else but simply stop putting anything containing wheat into your body, along with cutting out all refined sugar, GMO, corn syrup and all the shitty processed products your supermarket sells your body will quickly respond...

Eat living foods, be healthy your body is your ultimate prepp


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep. As you get towards 40, all the little changes that have been happening over the years start becoming noticeable. Allot of what you are feeling is related to a drop in hormones. Try starting with an good and *radiation free* nascent iodine supplement.  The thyroid is your master gland and if it's out of sync, your whole system will be. Use Himalayan pink salt for your food flavoring. Take a good multi-vitamin. Take extra Vitamin B-12 and D-3. Eat a balanced diet with lower fat. If you are feeling down mentally get a good St. Johns Wort supplement ( I use Christopher's brand). Do this for 2 months and you'll be feeling better.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I did the blood and thyroid test Wednesday. 
Stomach and lap band checked out ok. 
As for the split sternum, no cure, can see it on machine when we watched the barium dye enter my stomach....
It will heal, in fact, it's been pretty good since...mental placebo?
Should be getting the call Monday or so with lab results..
And, now gotta Google a testerone check. 
Thanks guys..and gals..
Night shift sucks.
Deebo out....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Leon, no Samgeteeyang in wotld food market. Found two retailers on a japenese site, both sold out.. 
You said h Mart. 
I checked my Wal-Mart, gotta check whole foods and Kmart.
Damn it, sounds good too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pasted the 60 mark still going. Sometimes it is just a madder of find some new interest something to motivate you a bit. Nothing like a little PT to start the day. there is a reason we did so much of it.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Get tested for lyme disease too. That is one of symptoms of Lyme.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

All tests came in ok. 
Start day shift Tuesday, so I hope life gets normal again. Thank you all for your input. 
One more test, for testosterone, and I'm calling it ok.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was diagnosed with low testosterone at your age. All of the same symptoms. I just took an injection tonight in fact. Now I look forward to things, have energy and feel pretty good overall. Sounds a lot like low-T. You lose weight, feel more alert and bone the wife with regularity. Great stuff.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Exercise, vitamins and better diet like most have posted. But I would ask the Doc if there are any effects to working the night shifts. It's been a long while since I've done it but I know that I never felt 100% when I did. The only thing that kept me going strong was the fact that I was in my late teens
and early twenties. I don't know how my body would react now.


----------

